# How about this for cost efficient marketing?



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

I recently decided to take my sales approach from the event sales & music store arena where I do most of my business into my tshirt business. The marketing way is that I find people who have loads of friends and who go out to clubs alot and design them a cool shirt to wear out. I designed a referral program where the referrer gets so much money off of each type of sale that I do depending on the amount of sale. I had custom referral cards printed out and allowed each person that I designed the shirts for to take 10 cards with them to pass out with their referral info attached to the card. The first time I tried this was last week and did it with 1 person. This week I had 3 new customers walk in wanting a shirt done and brought along the referral cards because they got 15% off their total with the referral card and so I made some new customers and my friend who parties alot made $25 dollars for almost no work.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Sounds like a nice way of getting word of mouth exposure for your business.

That's a neat way to give the friends something back for spreading the word.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

cool, "T-Shirt Pyramid".


----------



## Tshirtcrib (Jul 21, 2006)

Great Idea, I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I know a guy that does basically the same thing promoting his auto events. He prints out cards and writes in a promotion code, everyone that participates has his own code. When a customer brings the card to the event they receive an entry discount and the individual promoter gets 2 bucks per card. The cards work well because they offer discount entry into the event. the very cool thing is once you have your particular code, the flyers can be printed off the website...the actual card doesnt have to be present. I have seen them come in to the events with black & white prints etc. The system works very well.


----------



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> cool, "T-Shirt Pyramid".


LOL , I never thought about it like that. I'm just trying to get as many people knowing about the shirts as fast as possible. Once i get the initial 500 orders I will have a chance to sit back and finalize my individual tshirt lines. I've only had my vinyl cutter for about a month so i'm still working on some of the intricacies involved in using the garment vinyl. This upcoming year I plan on creating a line of tshirts for all the local high schools and universities partnering up with a student organization at each school.


----------



## ravgoel (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice way to get more customers

I think best way to get more customers is word of mouth


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

murani said:


> I recently decided to take my sales approach from the event sales & music store arena where I do most of my business into my tshirt business. The marketing way is that I find people who have loads of friends and who go out to clubs alot and design them a cool shirt to wear out. I designed a referral program where the referrer gets so much money off of each type of sale that I do depending on the amount of sale. I had custom referral cards printed out and allowed each person that I designed the shirts for to take 10 cards with them to pass out with their referral info attached to the card. The first time I tried this was last week and did it with 1 person. This week I had 3 new customers walk in wanting a shirt done and brought along the referral cards because they got 15% off their total with the referral card and so I made some new customers and my friend who parties alot made $25 dollars for almost no work.


I believe this is called bird dogging. I read a sales book by one of the top Chevy salesman in the country that gave each person that bought a car from him a stack of cards and gave them money for each person that came in with a card to buy a car. Good system and fairly cheap.


----------



## Majestic Leper (Jun 24, 2007)

*Referral programs*

I Just found this thread, after puzzling the premise of this system yesterday! Weird. Can every body who does this or a similar system let me know how well they are doing with it? How good does the system have to be for the referer? How about gift certificates instead?

Thanks

-MJ


----------



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

The system works as well as the friends attitudes you have. If you surround yourself with people/friends who sincerely want to see your vision and business succeed then it'll work out great.

What I found out was that I have alot of "friends" who didn't particularly care to see me successful so I found out who I could rely on and who I should really be helping myself. I now have only the peopel in my life that want to see me suceed as much as I want to see them succeed. Success is always better when you have someone to share it with.


----------



## djohana (Apr 12, 2006)

That is a pretty cool idea....I rent a warehouse where we mostly do our screenprinting or transfers.

I am having a website done where people can go a design their own t-shirt, but mine is a simple compared to bunch out there in the internet...Anyway, I been wanted for people to come to the warehouse were they can actually get theirs done in person...

We have been to a few flea markets and had a bit of success but not to much so it would be great to get people to stop by our shop and having it done...

So I guess I will use the idea mentioned in this forum...Thanks


----------



## MiNGLED (Aug 22, 2007)

There is a method which is used by marketeers which is similar. Basically they pay people (known as Brand Representatives) to talk about a specific brand and how great it is in the most natural way possible. Quite often the brands are quite niche and don't want (or can't afford) a traditional advertising route. The hope is they can manage to influence the trend setters who don't respond to everyday advertising.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

murani said:


> I now have only the peopel in my life that want to see me suceed as much as I want to see them succeed. Success is always better when you have someone to share it with.


 
Amen, aayyymen, aaayyyyymen, amen, amen, lol. I like this idea. I tried it in the summer with a few family members and you're right about them seeing your dream. I found that most don't really care. So just wanted a free shirt and some don't even want that. But I bet they come running when you get hot and start pump'n out tees like new born bunnies.


----------

